
Can Snowden fly by private jet from Moscow to Ecuador? - abrimo
http://blog.privatefly.com/edward-snowden-fly-private-jet-moscow-ecuador
======
farolino
That may be the single most blatant piece of PR I have ever seen!

~~~
zv
Indeed. Who cares if he travels from Moscow to Ecuador in single trip or
several. Seems like blatant advertisment which just screams "Call PrivateFly"

~~~
farolino
Roll up, roll up and join the Edward Snowden publicity train (or plane)!

------
midnitewarrior
You can fly wherever you want. No international commercial airline will let
you on their plane unless you have a valid passport / VISA for the
destination. If you show up by private plane, you will have to show your
passport to enter the country, or else you are denied entry.

Currently, Snowden is denied entry to Russia, and is stuck in the
"Transportation Zone" of a Russian airport, unable to enter the country.
Snowden was in discussions for asylum with Russia (who would issue papers
allowing him in if granted), but Snowden has reconsidered this option and is
seeking asylum elsewhere.

~~~
abrimo
When you board a commercial airline you have to show that you have a valid
visa/passport for your destination however that is not technically checked
until you go through that country's immigration service.

So would it be possible for a private jet to pick up Snowden and drop him in
Ecuador where he could officially apply for asylum? It sounds like the main
issue is that he has to be in Ecuador to apply.

~~~
TylerE
Very tricky because any private jet isn't going to have the range to make that
in one hop.

~~~
ra
No but maybe it could fly over the arctic to iceland, refuel then to somewhere
in northwest africa for a quick refuel, then across the atlantic.

Bit of a trek but possible?

------
ck2
A better question is if such a flight would ever arrive considering how close
it would come to the US east coast.

Remember it's now magically legal to kill US citizens without a trial.

What makes me ill is that there would be a number of people arguing on both
conservative and liberal networks that this is acceptable.

------
rafski
It's hard to think US would not intercept the plane at some point over the
ocean. Could be the case even with a commercial flight.

------
NonEUCitizen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5970940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5970940)

------
itan1um
He still has no passport though...

------
dnesteruk
This is shameless advertising.

